# R58 hot steam wand



## emin-j

Hi all, apparently the R58 v2 comes with a cool touch steam wand but my sons R58 gets very hot









Removing the tip there is a material of some sort in there how hot does your steam wand get ?


----------



## DoubleShot

I've experienced the same issue on my Brewtus. Haven't got to the bottom of it as yet. Internally there's a white plastic tube within the metal steam wand, probably similar to yours. This, if working correctly, should keep the heat away from the metal exterior. In theory anyway. Mines too hot to grab hold of but probably not hot enough to actually burn you.


----------



## froggystyle

Mine gets hot towards the tip, but if you steam back to back then the heat travels up the wand also.


----------



## emin-j

Thanks Guys, perhaps it might be worth fitting a rubber sleeve on the outside of the wand like I've seen on some pro machines, bit disappointing if this is as good as it gets on the rocket though


----------



## Glenn

You can remove the silicon tube from inside the steam arm - making it a burn steam arm - definitely requiring a rubber sleeve on the outside

Even with the no-burn tube the steam arm can still get hot - just nowhere near as hot as without


----------



## hotmetal

No-burn wands are not quite like cool-touch kettles. If you've ever caught yourself on a freshly used Classic's wand you'll know what a 'yes-burn' steam wand is like. The no-burn wands still get hot enough to be uncomfortable to hold for long, but as DS says, not as blisteringly hot as one without the tube inside. I have never really found a problem with mine (R58 v1), but then I don't really touch the wand much during steaming, just beforehand to get the angle right and afterwards with a wet cloth to stop the milk drying on. You can get those rubber sleeves but I've not found it necessary. Don't think this is peculiar to the Rocket, I think most 'no-burn' wands get pretty hot in use. Just not dangerously so.

In spite of my forum name haha!


----------



## Thecatlinux

emin-j said:


> Hi all, apparently the R58 v2 comes with a cool touch steam wand but my sons R58 gets very hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removing the tip there is a material of some sort in there how hot does your steam wand get ?


Try gently pulling on the silicon tube with some tweezers , just a little ,so that when you screw the tip back in the back of the tip is in contact with the tube .

if there is a gap between the base of the tip and the end of the tube I have found steam goes up the outside of the silicon tube and thus making the wand Hot


----------



## Eyedee

Thecatlinux said:


> Try gently pulling on the silicon tube with some tweezers , just a little ,so that when you screw the tip back in the back of the tip is in contact with the tube .
> 
> if there is a gap between the base of the tip and the end of the tube I have found steam goes up the outside of the silicon tube and thus making the wand Hot


If this is the case then the inner tubing is too short it seems. IF replacement tubing is available anywhere could a longer piece solve this.

Ian


----------



## DoubleShot

It was also suggested to me to check if the top end of the inner plastic tube was connected. Haven't dismantled the steam wand as yet until I get hold of a spanner or monkey wrench with plastic covering over the gripping area so as to avoid damaging the chrome plating.


----------



## NickdeBug

DS - just wrap some electrical tape around the jaws - should work fine


----------



## DoubleShot

NickdeBug said:


> DS - just wrap some electrical tape around the jaws - should work fine


Thanks. That's a good idea. Think marcuswar suggested the same now I think about it.


----------



## emin-j

hotmetal said:


> No-burn wands are not quite like cool-touch kettles. If you've ever caught yourself on a freshly used Classic's wand you'll know what a 'yes-burn' steam wand is like. The no-burn wands still get hot enough to be uncomfortable to hold for long, but as DS says, not as blisteringly hot as one without the tube inside. I have never really found a problem with mine (R58 v1), but then I don't really touch the wand much during steaming, just beforehand to get the angle right and afterwards with a wet cloth to stop the milk drying on. You can get those rubber sleeves but I've not found it necessary. Don't think this is peculiar to the Rocket, I think most 'no-burn' wands get pretty hot in use. Just not dangerously so.
> 
> In spite of my forum name haha!


Mark said its like holding the hot end of a soldering iron ?


----------



## DoubleShot

emin-j said:


> Mark said its like holding the hot end of a soldering iron


OUCH!


----------



## hotmetal

Blimey! If that's not an exaggeration then maybe the pipe isn't connected properly. Mine is defo not that hot.


----------



## emin-j

This is what's inside the wand on my Vetrano


----------



## mremanxx

The ones on my Isomac are great, only the tip is hot, even when filling a cup with hot water. I presume they are all the same design?


----------



## DoubleShot

emin-j

Looks similar to what's inside my steam wand.


----------



## emin-j

It appears the steam travels down the plastic tube and not in contact with the metal wand, mark just timed the steam until too hot to touch - 15 seconds ? I wonder if the R58 tube has come adrift at the top allowing the steam to travel down the outside of the plastic tube rather than the inside.


----------



## DoubleShot

That would be my guess on his machine plus mine. I'm sure they are not supposed to become too hot to handle within seconds of being used.


----------



## emin-j

Anyone got a photo of how the tube connects at the top (nut end) of the wand so we can compare ?


----------



## wattbe

I queried this too with rocket and they said that the steam wand is referred to as 'no burn' as it keeps the wand cool enough so that the milk doesn't burn onto the wand but it could still burn you!

I've noticed that a lot of places are selling them with the plastic wand holders now to protect people's hands.


----------

